# where have all our friends gone



## manny1 (Nov 9, 2010)

how many have noticed a change in your friendships since announcing your divorce? I have one friend who changed the subject when I tried to talk about it. guess thats why we are threading here.


----------



## colour-me-confused (Sep 15, 2010)

Yup. People will all feel differently about it. My H and I have several mutual friends and I've found myself feeling really uncomfortable around some and he is uncomfortable around others. Some are total surprises


----------



## manny1 (Nov 9, 2010)

yea good comment I guess when I heard of other peoples divorces I wasn't sure what to say to them unless they were real close friends. I just wish people would call or email and ask me if I am ok


----------



## colour-me-confused (Sep 15, 2010)

I know what you mean. I was really surprised by some of the people who weren't on my doorstep or phone line. One girl really let me down and I've stopped talking to her completely. But I've also gained. I became pretty good friends with a couple my H introduced me to and I've become even closer to them since our separation. Her H even took my baby over night so we could have a girls night out! Beautiful people ... I think its made me realize who my real friends are. Which I suppose is a good thing cause its nice to know that the people around me care for me as much as I do for them


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I think for some people it's a matter of not knowing what to say. You always hear that you shouldn't trash someone's ex in case they get back together, so they probably worry that if they talk to you about it, you might start trashing your ex and they don't know if they should go along or change the subject or what, so they just avoid it altogether. 

I think mutual friends, it's just a matter of they're friends with both of you and they don't want to get caught in the middle. And it's hard to remain friends with both people in a divorce without getting caught in the middle.


----------

